# Configuring fortigate 300C for VPN / LDAP



## harikirirocker (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey everybody, just having some issues with a new firewall. I've never worked with Fortinet products before really and the documentation on set up for the fortigate 300c firewall is terrible at best. I'm trying to set up VPN access using LDAP with our domain controller/ AD DS server. If anyone knows a really good step by step guide, or has some advice I would appreciate it. I thought I had it all set up correctly, but I seem to be unable to VPN in still. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------

